# carbide turning tools



## rich1 (Nov 25, 2007)

hello is anyone using the carbide turning tools i saw on ebay # 360041445008 thanks rich1


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rich1

You may want to chat with BernieW

http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/7272-monster-hf-tool.html

http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/4166-monster-hf-tool.html

http://www.routerforums.com/gallery.php?userid=8965&pp=10&showthumbs=1&page=1

eBay item below
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360041445008&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D360041445008%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1

==============
Boring Bars along with the Carbide Inserts have been around along time you may want to make your own.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g7038z
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2008/Main/639

http://www.grizzly.com/products/h5680
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2008/Main/649

========



rich1 said:


> hello is anyone using the carbide turning tools i saw on ebay # 360041445008 thanks rich1


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

rich1 I had a chance to try those and didn't care for them. I use the Hunter tools. I use them for hollowing and cleaning up the inside of bowls. It leaves a finish that I can start sanding at 180 or 220 grit. There is a bit of a learning curve with the one you mentioned as well as this one. I also had Randy Privett make me a adapter so I can use the carbide cutters on my hollowing rigs. When the cutting part gets dull you just turn the cutter about 20 degrees and you have a sharp edge. They say it will do 500 bowls before having to replace. The neat thing is no sharpening which for me is a big plus. You can see the Hunter tools here.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...r_Carbide_Hollowing_Tools___hunter_tool?Args=

I am attaching some pictures of them and the adapter I bought.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Tools are down to a personal choice, and there are good and bad points to all. I much prefer to be able to sharpen tools, as this gives the chance to alter cutting angles to suit your style of turning.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## rich1 (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks for the input guys. rich1


----------

